# Como lake,Italy



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Villa Balbiano
Lake Como Villa 1 by Deirdre O'Moore, su Flickr

villa del Balbiano. Ossuccio by Lorenzo Cerati, su Flickr


mountains
Alto Lario (6th bicycle trip around the lake) by Stefano★, su Flickr

Monte Crocione by Stefano★, su Flickr

Lake Como 02-03-2014 by Luca, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Corenno Plinio

Corenno Plinio by DISMA BALLABIO, su Flickr

Corenno Plinio - Dervio (LC), Lombardia, Italy by Antonio Ferrario, su Flickr

A view of Como Lake from Corenno Plinio by Antonio Ferrario, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fiumelatte by Marco Marescotti, su Flickr

Bellano (Lecco)- lago di Como by memo52foto, su Flickr

Rezzonico by Paolo, su Flickr

lago como rezzonico by sanvito sanvito, su Flickr

Villa Castello - Carate Urio by Malparada, su Flickr

Lac de Côme, village de Carate Urio by Fred PO, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Abbazia Piona by Michael Green, su Flickr

Piona (1 di 3).jpg by Paolo Carrara, su Flickr

Lariani by Charlie the mule, su Flickr



Lake in the Italian Alps by Natale Carioni, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Kitesurfing - Gera Lario by raffaele pagani, su Flickr

Gera Lario. Il lago. by Paolo Carrara, su Flickr


2012-01-01...oh yeah! #7 by Fabio Fossati, su Flickr

Calma apparente.. by Fabio Fedeli, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Sui Monti del Lario by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr

001 - Cover - vista dal Sasso di San Martino by Ruggero Franceschini, su Flickr

Lago de Como desde Pigra by Esteban Cartin, su Flickr

a spell off-season... by sergio, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Eglise Sainte-Marie du Tilleul à Gravedona by kristobalite, su Flickr

Villa Giulia by Simon Greig, su Flickr

A San Benedetto d'Inverno by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr

Le Jour ni l'Heure : église romane Santa Maria, dans les jardins de la villa Trivulzio, près de Bellagio, lac de Côme, Italie, vendredi 2 novembre 2008, 13:04:09 by Renaud Camus, su Flickr

Sasso Malascarpa 022 by MarioVare, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lecco
Sasso Malascarpa 021 by MarioVare, su Flickr

Como
Como by Andrea Costamagna, su Flickr

Bellagio
Bellagio1 by Diego Roncoroni, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Il duro lavoro dell'uomo - Palanzo by Valentina P., su Flickr

Roman Bridge and falls, Nesso, Italy by jhgurian, su Flickr

Villa Taverna by alfredo fiorentini, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Oltre Nesso by [
url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/roveclimb/]Stefano Roverato[/url], su Flickr

Vista a Sud by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr

Sacro Monte di Ossuccio by Alessandro Secchi, su Flickr

_DSC4078 by Pascal VU, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Abbadia Lariana (LC) - Lungolago by Bruno Carrettoni, su Flickr

Abbadia Lariana (LC) by Bruno Carrettoni, su Flickr

20141102 Sacro monte di Ossuccio (22) by Eugenio Menescardi, su Flickr

guzzi home by Francesco Fazio, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Como city
Giuseppe Terragni | Monumento ai Caduti (1933) by Evan Chakroff, su Flickr

ItalyAug07 177 by bent stork, su Flickr

IMG_1409_cr by trevor.patt, su Flickr

Giuseppe Terragni, architect by maartenF, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Como city



San Fedele by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr

Como, Lake Como by Andrey Manubrium, su Flickr

Sant'Abbondio - Como. by Maura Marino, su Flickr

NARROW STREETS OF COMO by Terry Kearney, su Flickr








[/url]Como City Wall Tower on East Side by Matthew Huntbach, su Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Castel Baradello by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr

Como by Luca Rosean, su Flickr

Lenno by Luca Rosean, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lenno by Luca Rosean, su Flickr

Ulivi del Lario by Giulia Cattoni, su Flickr

Lenno by Luca Rosean, su Flickr

Villa del Balbianello - Lenno , lago di Como by Daniele Porro, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Da Civenna - Lago di Como by Luca Turati, su Flickr

Civenna by Andrea Luppichini, su Flickr

A view of Como Lake from Piazzetta Belvedere, Civenna (CO) by Antonio Ferrario, su Flickr

Autunno: Castagne e Agriturismo - Civenna CO (20111008) by Paolo Colombo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Civenna (CO) by fpicb2011, su Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

:bow: :applause: What a beautiful place, Good pics


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

FP1135 breve fuga di tigli (the short run of the limes) - CO Cernobbio il piazzale dell'imbarcadero by ROBERTO GUERRINI, su Flickr

2013-V93 Varenna by Gerry Labrijn, su Flickr

Varenna, Bellagio e Menaggio by Stefano Sibilia, su Flickr

Imbarcadero by Elisa, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos about Como lake :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

2501 - In cammino per trasformarsi nell'istante presente by Matteo Giovanni Bandiello, su Flickr

Villa-Olmo by Simone Albini, su Flickr

"Life Electric" . Monument by Daniel Libeskind ( Ground Zero ) for Alessandro Volta, inventer of the battery. by Richard Wagner, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fontana della Camerlata, Como by Luigi Matteoni, su Flickr

como tempio voltiano by evandro, su Flickr

Facciata II by Renato Grisa, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Golfo di Como by Manuel Balbi, su Flickr

Al Faro by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr

Volo Planato by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lake Como is best enjoyed from the waters by Ben The Man, su Flickr

Sunbathers jumping into Lake Como. by Giles Sutehall, su Flickr

BellagioDSC_5404 by Antonio Villani, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

fabcom_DSC_9422 by fabcom, su Flickr

rooftops by neil roger, su Flickr

Lake Como by Lukas Laszlo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

LAGO DI COMO _ Varenna by Michele Nespoli, su Flickr

Swans under sunlight by Fabio Fedeli, su Flickr

happy up here by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

imitatio vitae by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., su Flickr

Senza titolo by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., su Flickr

Resegone, rifugio Azzoni by Roberto Rota, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lungolago Villa Olmo by Fabio Caironi, su Flickr

Como - Italia by givi60, su Flickr

Como lungolago 104 by http://fotoclaudio.wordpress.com/, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lungolago by Stefano Roverato, su Flickr

IMGP3709 by David Bramhall, su Flickr

Piazza Cavour by Andrea Costamagna, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Senza titolo by Tiago Silva, su Flickr

Senza titolo by Tiago Silva, su Flickr

Un pò di riposo. by Di Vinti, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Romantic village of Menaggio by Rui Câmara, su Flickr

14-Перледо-Ленно-Менаджио_июль2016-1588 by d f, su Flickr

14-Перледо-Ленно-Менаджио_июль2016-1142 by d f, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

sentiero stupendo by Charlie the mule, su Flickr

Bellano by Marco Marescotti, su Flickr

Bellano -2 by simotarta, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

orrido_Bellano by Stefano Viaggio, su Flickr

Orrido Bellano -8 by simotarta, su Flickr

Bellano by Maurizio Pucci, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Church of Saints Nazaro and Celso (Bellano) by Dawn Pence, su Flickr

Arche degli Andreani #3 by www.storvandre.com, su Flickr

Arche degli Andreani #4 by www.storvandre.com, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Path around the Andreani's Castle (landscape view) by www.storvandre.com, su Flickr

Bellano by renata testa, su Flickr

Lierna by nosedas24, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

parco villa mylius vigoni by eugenio gottifredi, su Flickr

Musso Controluce by Diego Roncoroni, su Flickr

Menaggio at Dawn by Matthew Cattell Landscape Photographer of the Year, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bresciana (Lago di Como) by Wim Boon, su Flickr

Una villa sul lago by Roberto Tomasi, su Flickr

Villa Evelyn, Menaggio by Susan Leech, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Villa Carlotta, Lake Como_MG_9207 by kmg1635, su Flickr

Villa Carlotta, Tramezzo, Lake Como-2 by Ray in Manila, su Flickr

Un plaisir des yeux by Chemose, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Villa Carlotta by Il Parco Più Bello d'Italia, su Flickr

Villa Serbelloni by Haihong Gao, su Flickr

Lago di Como from Villa Serbelloni by John Weiss, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Villa Carlotta - Lago di Como - Italia by givi60, su Flickr

DSC_4712 by mylesm00re, su Flickr

From the Villa Serbelloni by Brian Parks, su Flickr


----------

